
Guidewire Group Announces Innovate100 List - iuguy
http://www.innovate100.com/2010/12/guidewire-group-announces-innovate100-list/
======
jdp23
No US companies in the top 5.

I saw the Seattle Pitch Slam, which Optify won. They finished #28 overall.
Props to them.

